# MOC 3041 No lo puedo hacer funcionar



## Jose 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sres:

Tengo la siguiente duda con un Optoacoplador MOC 3041. El problema es que lo quiero aplicar solo para separar dos circuitos y que me sirva como un simple Sw, es decir, que al momento de energizar y desenergizar el LED Interno del Opto, tambien encienda y apague otro LED del lado del transitor interno del Opto,  pero el problema es que si energizo el LED interno del Opto si me pasa la senal hacia el otro lado del transistor interno del Opto, pero mi Led por fuera del lado del transistor en las patas 4 y 6 se queda encndido y solo lo puedo apagar si desconecto el MOC completamente de la fuente.

No se si me pude explicar. Espero que me ayuden y que me orienten si estoy usando el Optoacoplador correcto.

Gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2008)

haber... el moc 3041 no tiene salida de transistor, es con salida de triac y supongo que en la parte del triac estas encendiendo un circuito con DC y por eso se te esta quedando encendido y solo lo puedes apagar desconectando completamente.... 

Intenta con un 4N35 es un optoacoplador con salida transistor...


----------



## Jose 8 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chico3001

Si. el Moc 3041 tiene salida Triac, me confundí.

Entonces el Optoacoplador MOC 3041 solo funciona para aislar un ciruito DC(Izquierdo) y controlar un circuito AC (Derecho)?

Dejame lo intento con el que me recomiendas y luego te digo como me fué. 

Gracias!


----------



## Jose 8 (Jul 15, 2008)

Solo para informaciónrmarles que si me funciono con un Opto con salida transistor, utilice el 4N25.

Gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## elbo0rre (Nov 27, 2009)

alguien d ustedes sabe algun similar de un moc 3041 lo que pasa es que no encuentro un similar me urgue


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 27, 2009)

Hola elboOrre

en el siguiete enlace puedes encontrar varios similares
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

teclea el MOC3041 y en la parte vaja de la hoja salen varios similares

MOC3010, MOC3061, MOC3020, MOC3081M Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

